# Good Tiger Sample Pack Test



## Solipsismo (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi guys First time in this forum.
Good Tiger sample pack review, 10/10, great samples you have a lot of velocitys, they are easy to mix and having two types of snare tuning its really cool and versatile, in this test the only thing that its not from the sample pack are the cymbals, so hope you enjoy the track.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qk7EiSA3Lc


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 18, 2016)

This sounds pretty awesome dude! I really really enjoy it. Wonderful samples


----------



## HollowmanPL (Jan 20, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## fazirao (Apr 5, 2016)

yes,This sounds pretty awesome dude! I really really enjoy it.


----------

